# Will their hair grow back if shaved at the Vet?



## reginathedesigner (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,
I have a one year old beautiful girl Vizsla. I took her to the Vet today for a check-up and mentioned she had been scratching but she goes straight to a small fenced patch of trees in our yard--it could have been a mosquito for all I know. An "intern-trainee" thinking she had a skin condition (which she did not have)shaved with dog clippers on her back-the middle of her spine in 3 spots down to her skin, before the Dr came into the room. I dont know if she moved and he skipped along her back by accident? I was in the waiting room, I had no idea and never ever expected her to come out with patches of her coat missing. I cant describe how furious I was, am and worried about her coat now that was perfect.

Please help if you can? Will her hair even grow back right down the middle of her back? If so how long will it take to fill back in? Will it be a different color that will appear to be a scar?

Thank you for any advice. I am just sick about it every time I look at her. 
Sincerely
Regina


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

hair will grow back as long as she is healthy. try to keep her from sun for a while or put a dog safe sun screen.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tech most likely did a skin scraping to rule a few things. If she doesn't have some underlying heath condition, it grows back.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Regina,

Yes, the hair will grow back, but you should never go back to this vet....

You go for the vet, not some "intern-trainee". A tech..most of whom are really good...is fine after the vet has examined and determined the treatment, if it's minor. I wouldn't let one do a shave and scrape.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

gingerling said:


> Hi Regina,
> 
> Yes, the hair will grow back, but you should never go back to this vet....
> 
> You go for the vet, not some "intern-trainee". A tech..most of whom are really good...is fine after the vet has examined and determined the treatment, if it's minor. I wouldn't let one do a shave and scrape.


From fostering a lot of rescue dogs. I've had plenty of them get skin scrapings. The vet needs to know what treatment plan will help. 

But agree with you @gingerling.
They always ask permission first, and it's the vet (Not the tech) that does the skin scraping.
I wouldn't be upset, about hair that will grow back.
I Would be upset, that they didn't ask permission first. 

Shine has hair shaved a couple of times already. 
Once for stitches in her foot, another time for staples in leg.
Both times I signed paperwork, that they could shave the area. 

Under certain conditions, I will give my permission for a vet to do anything deemed necessary. But that is for a dog that is in critical, or very sick condition. I don't want them wasting time calling me, to get approval.


----------

